# Kindleboards as spam?



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

Have folks seen the thread on the amazon discussion about whether leslie's including the kindleboards address in her responses constitutes spam?  What do you think?  I find it rather amazing that it is being attacked.  Huh?  having a signature is a bad thing?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

dog said:


> Have folks seen the thread on the amazon discussion about whether leslie's including the kindleboards address in her responses constitutes spam? What do you think? I find it rather amazing that it is being attacked. Huh? having a signature is a bad thing?


ugh. I have 2 words for anyone that engages in or perpetuates that sort of drama. BITE ME.

Note: This is not directed at dog in any way shape or form.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin,

Inviting a dog-bite sounds dangerous.

Dog,

Thank you for your post.

That subject has been talked about here for days. One of the reasons that Leslie likes this board is the search feature. If you search for SPAM I think you’ll find most of the posts and your understand why Leslie likes it here.

EDIT: Image Deleted. It was making the page too slow.

How cool is that?


Jeff


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

jeff, cool indeed -thanks.  I am still learning the ins and outs of this board (a little klunky, but that is technology).  no bites from the dog, just a tail wag.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Dog - I said it was in no way shape or form directed at you and I meant that!!  I just get so frustrated with people and how petty they can be.


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

kirstin, no offense at all taken!  tail wagging (and a cute cat).


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously that person doesn't care about anyone but himself. It was his first post on the forum and he was attacking the one of most helpful person on the forum? Unbelievable.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

dog said:


> kirstin, no offense at all taken! tail wagging (and a cute cat).


Jezzie (the cute cat) says Thank you!


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

well,tell jezzie she is indeed a cutie!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

That thread wasn't completely bad.

You see, I had made a huge mistake. Basically, I knew that I was going to get a netbook today, so yesterday I went and deleted my account off of the computer that I had been sharing. Well, come today, netbook ready to go, I began redoing my "Favorites", only I couldn't remember the name of this board, kept thinking "forum", and I was getting nowhere.

I hated the idea of having to search amazon, just finding the correct Kindle forum was a pain (there are at least two on amazon), and then I found it, right in the title of the thread, "KindleBoards.com". *happy happy*  

As for the question in the title. Of course it's spam as there is no proper signature on the amazon forums, but anyone that has a problem with seeing the same thing over and over again shouldn't be using a forum who's design necessitates it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think it was her sig that had some people upset, it was her habit of replying to a post with an invite to this board and nothing else. I think that's what people were calling spam. There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a signature. I will say that Leslie's response to the poster was extremely offensive and downright rude, but to each their own. I hate drama. I'm not the one who called her a spammer, I was just offended at her nasty response to the person who did. Water under the bridge now as far as I'm concerned.  

(Edited to fix spelling error)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I am going to suggest we let bygones be bygones, as my Mom would say. 

Let's lock this thread, and move on to more positive subjects!!

- Harvey


----------

